# drop checker



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18056/si1317851/cl0/redseaco2indicatorIm placing an order to big al's anyway and i was wondering if this would work out ok. I'm pretty sure with only 1 co2 bottle running on a 15g i won't be able to over do it but maybe its a good idea to get anyway.

thanks


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

not worth getting it for a diy bc u cant modify it... and if u do want one, u can get one off ebay for like 7 bucks... its really cheap.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's always a good idea to use a drop checker when you are injecting CO2 (whether DIY or pressurized).

The Red Sea CO2 drop checker will work and do what it is supposed to do, but as mentioned, you can get a knock off ADA glass drop checker for less than that, or you can DIY one yourself for even less.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

hey thanks for the advice, in the end i picked it up because it gave me free shipping haha. i'll try and it and make replace it with something that looks nicer in a bit


----------

